# Any success with really bad sperm counts?



## Lolem (Sep 1, 2014)

We had IUI on Monday. Got the worst results ever for hubby's swimmers (or not swimmers it seems). Low count - 4 million, 99% no movement at all, 1% bad movement. So it's highly unlikely to work for us but I am forever hopeful!
I'm looking for inspiration so - Anyone had positive results with really bad spetm results?


----------



## Lolem (Sep 1, 2014)

That should say 'sperm results'. My phone doesn't seem to like the word sperm and keeps auto correcting it to all sorts of strange things! Lol


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Lolem,

I am no fertility expert but if your hubbys sperms are that bad why would they proceed with IUI?? Did you clinic say anything about it?


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey I would agree with sarahlo .... Iui would be the wromg treatment 🙈
We are having Icsi due to my hubby sperm issues x 
Hope you get some advice with your clinic Dr etc )


----------



## Lolem (Sep 1, 2014)

We had imsi in feb which resulted in a miscarriage. We can't afford more imsi and hubby's results showed a huge improvement when we did the imsi (up to almost 10 million) so IUI was suggested as a last ditch attempt. Unfortunately on our first IUI hubbys results have dramatically crashed to the worst they have ever been. So, it's not looking good for us....


----------

